# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الصوت العالي والجوف الخاوي!! ( الإلتزام الأجوف والاستقامة العرجاء !!؟ )

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*الصوت العالي والجوف الخاوي!!*
*كتبه: الأخ أبو مهند القمري -عفى الله عنه-*
*منقول من منتدى الطريق إلى الله*

*تظهر اللحية بمجرد ترك شعر الوجه دون حلاقة، لينمو بشكل طبيعي دون دخل لصاحبها فيه، كما أن القميص الموافق للسنة يمكن تفصيله لدى أي خياطٍ، مسلماً كان أم نصرانياً، حسب ثقة صاحب القميص في مهارته، أما السواك فهو متوفر في كثيرٍ من الأسواق، وقد لا تتعدى قيمته عشرات السنتات، شأنه في ذلك شأن غطاء الرأس من (القبعات)!!*

*وهذه الأمور التي تتعلق في مجملها بالسمت الظاهر لا يعجز أحد عن تقمصها؛ حتى ولو كان من أعداء هذا الدين، كما حدث في كثير من الأحيان، بل وثبت في كثير من الوقائع!!*

*ولكننا هنا بصدد الحديث عمن اتخذوا من هذا السمت الظاهر؛ خطوة نحو الالتزام بهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والاقتداءً بسنته؛ ممن قرروا تغيير مسار حياتهم نحو الأفضل.*

*فهؤلاء المهتدون الجدد، محل ترحيب وقبول لدى أهل الصلاح والتقى، وكيف لا وهم في المقام الأول محل ترحيب من الله جل وعلا**، بما ثبت عن* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** في كثير من الأحاديث المبشرة عن* *فرحة الله تعالى** بتوبة عباده**!!** إذ قد يكون من بينهم من يعز* *الله** بهم* *دينه** وينصر* *شريعته**، ولا حرج على* *فضل الله**، إذ أن القلوب لا يعلم خباياها إلا* *الله تعالى**، وهو* *سبحانه** من يعلم وحده أين يجعل رسالته!!*

*وهذا هو الجانب المضيء في سيرة تلك الوفود التائبة!!** أما الجانب الذي قد خفي عن الكثير، والذي يجب أن يكون**محل تسليط الأضواء بكل قوة وحسم**، باعتباره* *أهم وأصدق** وسائلنا* *للنقد الذاتي** الذي يجب علينا توجيهه لأنفسنا بين الحين والآخر؛ من أجل تقويم مسيرتنا في الدعوة لهذا* *الدين**، وبلوغ* *رضوان رب العالمين!!*

*هو أن نفوس هؤلاء التائبين قد حملت في ماضي جاهليتها** الكثير من أوباء القلوب، كالكبر والعجب وسوء الخلق والأنانية والضعف أمام الإغراءات المادية على اختلاف أنواعها،* *مما يجعلها في حاجة ماسة لصدق التطهير الذاتي**؛ حتى لا تتحمل مسيرة الدعوة وسمعة الدعاة إلى* *الله تعالى**، الكثير من التبعات السلبية الناتجة عن سوء تصرفات البعض منهم؛ ريثما يتسنى لهم تجاوز مرحلة التزكية والتطهر من تلك الآفات، كلٌ بحسب مصداقيته في الصلة* *بالله** تعالى!!*

*ولكن هذه المساحة الزمنية** التي قد تطول أو تقصر في الوصول إلى مرحلة التطهير الفعلي من رواسب تلك الأمراض الخبيثة؛ من خلال الامتزاج بالصحبة الصالحة التي توفر لشريحة كبيرة منهم المناخ المناسب للتربية والتزكية؛ يقع فيها –* *دون أدنى شك** - الكثير من السلبيات الناتجة عن تلك الرواسب، والتي قد تؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية؛ تسهم في ازدياد الحواجز النفسية بيننا وبين الناس، وهو ما يؤثر سلباً على مسيرة الدعوة في عمومها!!*

*أما الطامة الكبرى بالفعل، فتكمن في تلك الشريحة التي لم تكترث لا بتربية ولا بتزكية ممن اكتفوا بالسمت الظاهري الذي وفر لهم غطاءً يبدو شرعياً في أعين الناس؛ حيث جلب لهم العديد من الألقاب التي جرأتهم على الفتوى في* *دين**الله** بغير علم، فتحولوا بسوء صنيعهم أو فحش جهلهم إلى* *خناجر مسمومة** في جسد الدعوة؛ بما تركوه من انطباعات أخلاقية* *فاضحة** لدى جموع الناس الذين حدث لديهم* *نفور** تام من كل من يحمل السمت الظاهري للملتزمين!!**
*
*المثير في الأمر أن تلك الفئة التي قد يعتقد الكثير منَّا أنها* *مجرد فئة شاذة!!** أبعد ما تكون عن عموم الملتزمين، قد يكون المقصود بها (**على حين غرة**) أنا أو أنت أو كل من غلبت عليه* *أمراض جاهليته الأولى** في لحظة من اللحظات ؛**فغلَّب* *مصلحته** الشخصية أو* *هوى** نفسه** على مصلحة هذا* *الدين**، فكان* *معول** هدمٍ** من حيث لا يدري في بنيان صرحه المتين، بعدما تطايرت الأحاديث في كل ناحية؛ بما كان من فعله المهين، أو قوله المشين!!**
*
*إننا أيها السادة** أمام واقع أليم!!** نسهم في تأصيله كل يوم بأيدينا من حيث لا ندري**!!** فأصحاب المهن الدنيوية يحترمون مهنهم، فلا يطلقون ألقابهم جزافاً، إذ لابد على من أراد أن يطلق عليه الناس لقب التاجر أن يتعلم فن التجارة، بل ويمارسها عملياً؛ حتى يكتسب أحقية ذلك اللقب، وكذا الأمر بالنسبة للفلاح أو الطبيب أو حتى العاملين في أقل المهن منزلةً!!*

*أما إذا تعلق الأمر بهذا الدين؛ فتجد* *الإفراط** فينا؛ قد أخذ منا كل مأخذٍ من خلال منحنا مختلف الألقاب لكثير من الدعاة الغير مؤهلين، بل ونسبة كل من هب ودب أحياناً إلى الدعوة والدعاة لهذا الدين؛ ممن* *علت** أصواتهم* *وخوت**أجوافهم**!!** فطرحنا للناس بسوء تفريطنا وجهلنا في كثير من الأحيان؛ نماذج (**معطوبة**) أسهمت في فتنتها؛ بل كانت سبباً في نفرتها من كل أهل الدين!!*

*وعليه فإن خلاصة القول . . من أراد أن يكون داعياً لهذا الدين، فعليه أن يحرص على* *تطهير الجوهر* *كأضعاف حرصه الالتزام* *بسمت المظهر**؛ لما في الأمرين من العبادة؛ فيتحلى بحسن الخلق، وتعلم أحكام الدين، والاقتداء بهدي سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ الذي كان قرآناً يمشي على الأرض؛ حتى يكون بالفعل نموذجاً عملياً يتشرف به هذا الدين**!! 
*
*نحتاج لأن نكون بصدق حبنا للإسلام أحرص** الناس على سمعته، وأن نجعل من ذلك* *الحرص** منطلقاً لنا نحو* *تزكية**نفوسنا في الخلوات؛* *والنهم** من العلم الشرعي في الحلقات؛ لكي تنعكس تصرفاتنا بين الناس على أرض الواقع بكل ما هو* *إيجابي**، ومن شأنه أن يحبب الناس مجدداً في أهل الدين، بل والعودة بهم إلى صراط الله المستقيم!!*

*نحتاج لأن نكون جراحي قلوب متخصصين في انتزاع أوبائها من الأعماق (**بادئين بقلوبنا في المقام الأول، ومن ثم قلوب الناس**) كما ينبغي علينا أن نكون بصلاحنا مصلحين، نقدم للناس النموذج العملي الأمثل في تطبيق* *الدين**، لنكون بحق خير أدلة للناس على الطريق إلى الله رب العالمين!!*

*فالأمر لا يتعلق أبداً بالأصوات العالية** من أصحاب القلوب* *الخاوية!!** وإنما يتعلق بإخلاص القلوب الصادقة في الحرص على هداية الناس لربها، وبذل الغالي والنفيس لنصرة دينها!!*

*نحتاج بالفعل إلى نفوس راضية . .** بدينها راقية** . .* *وإلى قلوب طاهرة* *. .** بخشية ربها عامرة!!*

*فمن منَّا يحمل همَّ هذا الدين ؟!*

*****
*والله من وراء القصد و هو حسبنا و نعم الوكيل
نحبكم في الله
والحمد لله*


[/center]

----------

